# 1.8t BT DD: maf vs mafless?



## cdotter (Apr 26, 2010)

As I understand it MAFless setups are much simpler because they don't need a throttle intake pipe and all the junk that goes along with it like a recirculating valve & n75 (just a vent to atmosphere BOV.)

I like this idea, but what about the downsides? For what it's worth I'm not concerned about maximum power or anything because my car isn't going to be anything crazy...300 whp or so. I just like the idea of having a cleaner engine bay, unless it comes at the cost of drivability.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

It's half a dozen of one or six of the other - basically the same crap. A maf'd setup will make changes quicker on the fly, they can also be more problematic to run great given the finicky maf's these cars use.

I run mafless personally - 25K a year on my 1.8BT.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

pros: no maf replacement and simpler vacuum setup

cons: not as good at adapting to humidity changes

DD's just fine.


----------



## cdotter (Apr 26, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> pros: no maf replacement and simpler vacuum setup
> 
> cons: not as good at adapting to humidity changes
> 
> DD's just fine.


Do you have to re-tune your car for summer or winter? I live in PA too, and I'm looking to drive it year 'round. Do non-MAF cars pose any problems with PA inspection?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

If you are running a maffless chip tune, tuning for the seasons on a DD is impractical. The car can still adjust and adapt fuel trims so its not terrible.

Inspection, um. If you go to a place that knows what is up and is super anal, it wont pass. If they can tell you have forced reediness, it wont pass. It has more to do with emissions than anything. Where I am, I don't have a sniffer, but the surrounding counties do. I don't know if the car would pass a sniffer, but with the abs light on, it passed my county no problem.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Run a MAF. :thumbup:


----------

